# It is ILLEGAL in Queensland.



## kimbo (1/1/15)

From 1 January 2015, electronic cigarettes cannot be used in existing non-smoking indoor and outdoor areas, sold to children under 18 years of age, or advertised, promoted or displayed at retail outlets. 

http://www.qld.gov.au/health/staying-healthy/atods/smoking/devices/


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

This is the reason why the big corporate interests will always win. They have all the money in the world to splurge on negative media stories, falsely depicting "vaping" in a negative light.

It remains up to us, the little guy. To make our voices heard. We have to collectively stand up for what is right. And do everything we can to oppose these motherf.....rs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (1/1/15)

From the govt doc linked there, http://www.health.qld.gov.au/public-health/topics/atod/tobacco-laws/penalties/default.asp


> *Tobacco laws in Queensland*
> *Penalties, fines and enforcement*
> 
> Queensland’s tobacco laws are governed by 2 sets of legislation:
> ...



Call the govt. agency to report...sale or possession of electronic cigarettes containing liquid nicotine.



> *Reporting a possible breach*
> Call 13 QGOV to report:
> 
> 
> ...



Note the penalty unit amount. Multiplied by the number of penalty units (fines) specified for each specified offence.



> *Current fines and penalties*
> For tobacco products, the current penalty unit amount is set at $113.85. This is effective from 1 July 2014.



Then, various categories or contexts of offences, including...



> *Tobacco retailing*
> *On-the-spot and court fines*
> *Section* *Offence* *Penalty unit (On-the-spot)* *Max penalty unit in court
> 
> ...




Shops, government prescribes how many bongs or hookahs you may display in your shop: 


*Ice pipes, bongs and hookahs*
26ZQ(1) A person selling, supplying as a part of a business activity, or displaying in or near a shop, a bong or component of a bong 4 140
26ZPA(1) A person selling, supplying as part of a business activity, or displaying in or near a shop an ice pipe or component of an ice pipe 4 140
26ZQA A person displaying more than the prescribed number of hookahs in a shop 
[/quote]


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Thanks @kimbo 

This is indeed very disturbing, but not entirely unexpected. New technology that upsets the status quo will always ruffle the feathers of the peacocks that sit on their pedestals and they will make quite a fuss. It took them quite long this time because they seem to be unable to comprehend even the most basic facts. It seems like the war on vaping will be fought in 2015 and as @Alex said it will be up to us, the vapers to fight for our place in this world.


----------

